# My tropical tanks



## hendrik (Mar 5, 2018)

Good day all 

Im not new to fish keeping +/- 10 jears now. But been doing some changes the last week or so to my tanks.

Here are some fotos of my progress.

Please veel free to give advice and comments

1st tank
Discus 
Angels
Cory cats

2nd tank
Black skirt tetras 
Glass tetra 
Cory cat

3rd tank 
Rosy fin tetras
Cory cat

4th tank
Emerold eye rasboras
White clouds
Cory cat

I must still get some more plants to put in tanks 2 3 and 4









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice tank Mate. Do you have pic of your other tanks?


----------

